# How to delete AAE files from my iphone 6 plus



## deweylovem

I have a large amount of AAE files on my phone and when I connect it to my pc and try to delete them one at a time or all at once I get "permission denied". How can I delete them all at once? It will take a long time to delete them one at a time on my phone. Why are these files created?


----------



## MartyF81

AAE files are small text files that are created that tell the iPhone what "edits" you made to a picture in your photo library.

When you edit a picture on a iOS you don't actually edit the original picture file.... it just overlays the changes you made like a "transparency" layer on top of the picture. These changes are stored in an XML file called a "sidecar". 

Basically, the AAE file has the changes as text in them like this "Adjust Exposure up +7, Adjust Color tone +10, Crop to 400X400," etc... 

This is done so that if you don't like a change you make to a picture... you can reverse it and the original picture was never physically changed.

If you were to delete the AAE files... all of your edits to pictures would go away too.

What program are you using on your Windows PC to try and do this? I do not think the regular Windows File Explorer can do this.


----------



## deweylovem

I am using win 10 file explorer.


----------



## MartyF81

deweylovem said:


> I am using win 10 file explorer.


I do not believe that Windows File Explorer can perform this function because the iPhone is not formatted in a file system that Windows works with. I think you my need to use a program like iExplorer or something.

I don't have a Windows Machine to try this, I use Mac's.


----------

